# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  bác nào biết về con spindle với

## anhpa12k

em mới mua con này bác nào giúp em cấu tạo của nó,nguyên lý hoạt động của nó với. thanks all

----------


## vanminh989

> em mới mua con này bác nào giúp em cấu tạo của nó,nguyên lý hoạt động của nó với. thanks all


em hỏi bac chủ , con này giá bao nhiêu và bác mua ở đâu vậy ? em cũng đang định mua 1 con

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Nó là cái động cơ không đồng bộ 3 pha thôi chứ có j đâu mà nguyên lý bác. Chẳng qua nó chạy tần số và tốc độ cao hơn so với mấy con motor kéo bình thường chạy điện lưới 50Hz thôi ạ.

----------


## anhpa12k

> em hỏi bac chủ , con này giá bao nhiêu và bác mua ở đâu vậy ? em cũng đang định mua 1 con


con này e mua con này khoảng 2tr3 đi theo kèm là con LS-IC5
tổng là 5tr

----------


## anhpa12k

> Nó là cái động cơ không đồng bộ 3 pha thôi chứ có j đâu mà nguyên lý bác. Chẳng qua nó chạy tần số và tốc độ cao hơn so với mấy con motor kéo bình thường chạy điện lưới 50Hz thôi ạ.


Bác có tài liệu về con này cho em xin với em đang làm đồ án :Big Grin:

----------


## vanminh989

> con này e mua con này khoảng 2tr3 đi theo kèm là con LS-IC5
> tổng là 5tr


con biến tần LS bác mua mới à công suất bao nhiêu mà rẻ 
thế bác

----------


## biết tuốt

động cơ 3 pha bác mua quyển giáo trình máy điện , chả nhớ 1 hay 2 về mà đọc  , nếu bác là sv thì bác có học qua môn này chứ nhỉ?? 
nếu bác không phải sv bác đọc vào quái gì cho mệt  :Wink:   xem gần bác có ai biết cài đặt biến tần nhờ họ cài cho mà chạy

----------


## anhpa12k

> con biến tần LS bác mua mới à công suất bao nhiêu mà rẻ 
> thế bác


biến tần e mua mới còn động cơ mua cũ.hehe

----------


## anhpa12k

> động cơ 3 pha bác mua quyển giáo trình máy điện , chả nhớ 1 hay 2 về mà đọc  , nếu bác là sv thì bác có học qua môn này chứ nhỉ?? 
> nếu bác không phải sv bác đọc vào quái gì cho mệt   xem gần bác có ai biết cài đặt biến tần nhờ họ cài cho mà chạy


em cám ơn bác! biến tần thì em biết cài em vẫn không hiểu động cơ thôi.hihi

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bác tháo động cơ ra xem nó cấu tạo như thế nào . chắc có cái trục với cả mấy cuộn dây bên trong

----------


## CKD

> em mới mua con này bác nào giúp em cấu tạo của nó,nguyên lý hoạt động của nó với. thanks all


Bác muốn biết để làm gì, nói rỏ & thẳng thì người khác mới biết mà trả lời. Người dùng bình thường thì quan tâm chi vụ này?

----------


## solero

Cũ mà 2,3tr thì đắt bằng mới rồi.

Nguyên lý hoạt động thì y như động cơ không đồng bộ 3 pha (IM: Induction Motor).
Khác động cơ thường ở hình dạng vật lý (nhỏ gọn, làm mát nước, vòng bi nhiều, cân bằng động tốt hơn) điện lý (tần số cao đến 400Hz)...

----------


## maxx.side

Bác nào có hình vẽ cụ thể về đường làm mát của dòng spindle này không cho xin với, spindle cũ thường gặp là nghẹt đường làm mát hoặc rò nước mà chưa tìm đươc bản vẽ nên chưa dám táy máy  :Big Grin:

----------


## vufree

Vẽ vời gì Bác ơi, cứ mạnh dạn banh Nó ra thôi. Thiếu cái tính này thì không làm kỹ thuật được đâu.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Bác nào có hình vẽ cụ thể về đường làm mát của dòng spindle này không cho xin với, spindle cũ thường gặp là nghẹt đường làm mát hoặc rò nước mà chưa tìm đươc bản vẽ nên chưa dám táy máy


bác dùng hóa chất bơm vào là hết nghẹt thôi ạ. nếu lười vệ sinh tay thì làm thế cho nhanh . giờ hóa chất ở ngoài rất sẵn phù hợp nhu cầu. bác cái trao đổi nhiệt nhỏ xíu còn xúc hóa chất được mà

----------


## maxx.side

> Vẽ vời gì Bác ơi, cứ mạnh dạn banh Nó ra thôi. Thiếu cái tính này thì không làm kỹ thuật được đâu.


Tháo em không ngại, mà tính kỹ nên cứ tìm bản vẽ trước, nhiều lúc nhìn thấy cũng không biết nó lắp đúng hay sai, thiếu hay đủ món, nhất là mấy món bị mòn với tháo là phải có dụng cụ phù hợp, đa số đồ cũ thì thường là người ta đã tháo rồi nên mới sợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## maxx.side

> bác dùng hóa chất bơm vào là hết nghẹt thôi ạ. nếu lười vệ sinh tay thì làm thế cho nhanh . giờ hóa chất ở ngoài rất sẵn phù hợp nhu cầu. bác cái trao đổi nhiệt nhỏ xíu còn xúc hóa chất được mà


Tại mới tháo 1 cái thấy có vẻ người ta xài nước làm mát không đúng nên các mặt tiếp xúc làm kín có vế mòn sâu, sợ không còn kín dc, đang tính gia công lại bề mặt cho đảm bảo

----------


## solero

Thỏa mãn chưa bác?

----------

CNC abc, maxx.side, nhatson

----------


## ngocbh2001

Nó là động cơ 3 pha 100% cấu tạo gồm 3 cuộn dây đạt lệch 120 độ,còn cái biến tần có nhiêm vụ chuyển ac 220v thành 3 pha 220v hoặc 380v

----------


## maxx.side

> Thỏa mãn chưa bác?


Thanks bác, vậy là phần vỏ thép ngoài và ống nhôm bên trong ép ra được đúng không bác Kem, và rãnh nước giải nhiệt tiện xoắn ốc trên lỏi nhôm

----------

